# Michigan R/C club off road meet and bash



## Hojin (Feb 6, 2004)

we are havin a meet and bash on
Sunday August 15TH
at
8328 Round Lake Rd
Laingsburg, MI 48848

?Start around Noon? 

two main rules are be polite and respect the proporty 

for more info/questions go to
michigan-rc forum or send me a pm


----------

